# Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????



## angler-jan (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe ein Frage und zwar:
Ein Freund möchte sich bei mir im Angelverein als jugendliches Mitglied anmelden. 
Er würde ja dann bezahlen und so weiter.........
Ich bin auch jugendliches Mitglied. Auf meinem Erlaubnisschein steht: eine Angel, zwei angeln mit Fischereischein. Damit darf man dann dort angeln, als Jugendlicher. 
So, meine Frage: Brauch er denn jetzt den Fischereischein,oder einen Jugendfischereischein und/oder darf er denn dann mit einer Angel alleine angeln???
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen|wavey:

Gruß
Jan


----------



## angler-jan (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## magic feeder (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*

frag doch am besten mal bei dir im verein.....die können dir wohl am besten weiterhelfen....


----------



## Kistenmann (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*

Und dann ist es doch eine Frage des Landesgesetzes, weil sich auch ein Verein wohl kaum über ein Landesgesetz hinwegsetzen kann #c


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*

ein fischereischein oder jugenfischereischein muß man schon haben wie dann geangelt werden darf steht in den jeweiligen fischereigesetzen der länder.
auf den erlaubnisscheinen können die gesetzlichen vorgaben aber auch verschärft werden(längere schonzeiten, mindestmaße usw.)

gruß antonio


----------



## Kistenmann (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*



antonio schrieb:


> auf den erlaubnisscheinen können die gesetzlichen vorgaben aber auch verschärft werden(längere schonzeiten, mindestmaße usw.)
> 
> gruß antonio


und zwar *n u r* verschärft werden....


----------



## angler-jan (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*

Ja, aber es steht auf meinem Erlaubnisschein(Jugend), das man ohne den Fischerei schein angeln darf(nur mit einer Angel), von Jugendfischereischein wird da nichts gesagt. Oder braucht man den Jugendschein dann trotzdem immer?


----------



## Kistenmann (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*

Fröndenberg scheint ja nun in NRW zu liegen. 
Die dort vorherschenden Bestimmungen kann ich Dir als Hamburger Jung nicht sagen.
Ein Blick in das Landesfischereigesetz soll weiterhelfen :q
Ansonsten tatsächlich mal im Verein fragen, wenn Du das mit dem Gesetz nicht hinbekommen solltest. :m


----------



## timo_p (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zum Erlaubnisschein!!!!!!!!?????????*

in fröndenberg ist das so, dass du mit dem jugendfischereischein nur in begleitung einer person angeln gehen darfst, die den fischereischein besitzt.

ist zwar schon alt der thread, aber ich wollts nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.

schönen gruß aus münster, ehemals langschede


----------

